
Not A Value Added Tax (2009) - jseliger
http://capitalgainsandgames.com/blog/pete-davis/1166/not-value-added-tax
======
timthorn
The fact that Britain imposes VAT has no relationship whatsoever to the fact
that public sector spending in Britain is 36.6%.

